# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  New MEPIS Linux Test Version Uses Ubuntu Base

## TheFridge

<p>Great news for lovers of Ubuntu and MEPIS:</p>
<blockquote>
<p>MEPIS founder Warren Woodford has announced a test release of SimplyMEPIS 6.0, incorporating software from the Ubuntu Dapper package pools. This is the first version of SimplyMEPIS with an Ubuntu base.</p>
<p>Ubuntu has a 6 month stable release cycle that will enable MEPIS to offer its customers a dependable release schedule. Woodford states “The switch to the Ubuntu pools was made to provide our users with a more stable underlying system. Of course it’s important for our users that MEPIS remains true to its unique vision. I believe this release demonstrates that we can combine the magic of the MEPIS user experience with the goodness of the Ubuntu foundation.”</p></blockquote>
 <a href="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/weblink/goto/76" class="outgoing" title="visit http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2006-03-21-013-26-NW-DB-SW">visit New MEPIS Linux Test Version Uses Ubuntu Base</a>

*Link To Original Article*

----------


## LinuxKid

I'm glad that one of my other favorite distros is partnering with ubuntu

I can't wait to see whta comes out of this  :Smile:

----------


## Neobuntu

I've been a MEPIS fan and then Ubuntu for the better base. I was given flack for  promoting MEPIS but then Ubuntu. I stand by my Ubuntu recomendation because of what you wind up with. Obviously this MEPIS use of Ubuntu is great. 

My question is, will Ubuntu utilize some of the scripting (and other benefits) that makes MEPIS great in return?

I've have made and continue to make a call for developers to selflessly code for the newbie and not just geeks. Ubuntu and MEPIS are at the fore front and even us geeks GREATLY benefit form time saved in installation and maintainence on these distributions.

Leave no benefit behind!

----------


## wolfchri

MEPIS using Ubuntu as its basis is very good news - MEPIS will give you a stable Ubuntu under the hood with all the desktop goodies / multimedia stuff you need  for a modern desktop OS. 

Lets be honest - Ubuntu makes a very good (fast, solid, reliable, standard compliant) corporate desktop, but without a lot of manual interaction (Yes, I consider downloading and installing Automatix via command line manual interaction) it is not well suited as a Windows replacement (nearly complete lack of the typical multimedia applications). MEPIS changes this - now everything will be on board, on an installable LiveCD. 

Extremely good news for both MEPIS and Ubuntu - my congratulations, very smart move, Warren!

----------


## az

> My question is, will Ubuntu utilize some of the scripting (and other benefits) that makes MEPIS great in return?


AFAIK, it is only recently that Mepis mentioned publishing them under the GPL.

----------


## JeffS

I think it will be a great combination, Mepis using Ubuntu base.  The two will compliment each other very very well.

----------


## Al3xanR0

Finally I can have my cake and eat it too, cake anyone??  :Very Happy:

----------

